# Catching up: 2009 10 Speed Centaur Ultrashift Question



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

I have a pair of 10 Speed Ultrashift Centaur levers and the spring the holds the finger paddle shifter (not the thumb shifter) has broken so the lever hangs loosely it does shift if the finger lever is held up against the brake lever--but it needs to be replaced. From reviewing the threads is it true that I can no longer replace individual parts on these levers -- I need to purchase a whole lever assembly? Or just buy another lever and take the guts for spare parts?

Thanks in advance for the help!

Nik


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Old_school_nik said:


> I have a pair of 10 Speed Ultrashift Centaur levers and the spring the holds the finger paddle shifter (not the thumb shifter) has broken so the lever hangs loosely it does shift if the finger lever is held up against the brake lever--but it needs to be replaced. From reviewing the threads is it true that I can no longer replace individual parts on these levers -- I need to purchase a whole lever assembly? Or just buy another lever and take the guts for spare parts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> Nik


Check out the spare parts list here:
The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling - Technical documentation
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares09-B-3009.pdf


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Basically there's only a few options:

complete sub-assy $90 Bikeman Campagnolo Centaur Ultra Shift Alloy Right Lever Body Assembly

Buying a crashed lever for parts.

Since the '09 Centaurs were kind of problematic anyway, buying a new set of levers with cables - $98. Campagnolo Powershift Ergopowers Veloce Black 10Spd with cables


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for this--I guess it's true then--damn all these years I have told people Campy rocks because you can replace all the small parts!

Guess, I'll check Ebay and then use one of these options. I hope the Warranty is still 4 years on Ultrashift levers.. Can anyone confirm Warranty?

NIk


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Where did you buy the Ergo's? Here or the UK? Take them back to your authorized dealer and you should have no problem.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, they are completely fix - able...

If i understand correctly, you need one of these(http://www.bikeman.com/LD9779.html) or these (http://www.bikeman.com/LD9778.html).
All in stock, ready to ship.

than there's this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxOfgqiiZtY) to guide you through the process of replacement.

Oren.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Have you tried BranfordBike.com: Custom Road Bikes, LOOK, Zipp, HED, Merckx, Milani, Accessories, Apparel; Seattle/Bellevue Campagnolo Pro Shop or Ochsner International - Internet Store?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OrenPerets said:


> Well, they are completely fix - able...
> 
> If i understand correctly, you need one of these(http://www.bikeman.com/LD9779.html) or these (http://www.bikeman.com/LD9778.html).
> All in stock, ready to ship.
> ...


sorry, wrong. OP has 2009 shifters = new design = quite different.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> Have you tried BranfordBike.com: Custom Road Bikes, LOOK, Zipp, HED, Merckx, Milani, Accessories, Apparel; Seattle/Bellevue Campagnolo Pro Shop or Ochsner International - Internet Store?


Branford's ergo parts go to 2008, not the new design.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Yes, and Update:*

Julio is correct—I know that small parts for Ergopower shifters can be found on the sites listed (and with the help of C40 in the past) I have done many repairs on old levers and they often function like new. But this is not true for Ultrashift levers --- it does seem like my options were to by the entire internal lever assembly ($90.00) or buy used levers. I decided to buy another pair on used levers on Ebay ($155) and Warranty my current levers.

I did want to provide one update though. The broken rightt lever still shifts perfectly IF I hold it forward against the brake lever when I shift it—So while I am waiting for my new levers I put a heavy duty rubber band on the shifter paddle keeping it pinned right up against the brake lever and the damn things works better than before (the spring must have been going). Just an interesting piece of info in case other people are faced with a broken finger shifter paddle spring. I’ll snap a pic of at some point an post it here.

Never thought a MacGyver repair of this type would work so well.

Nik


----------

